# Betta with severly clamped fins



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

I got my betta fish a week ago and he was doing great until yesterday morning when his fins appeared clamped, I came to the conclusion his heater had been damaged as it had be exposed to air the day before, I removed the heater and purchased a new one and put it in last night, this morning he was even worse and he had become very lethargic since yesterday morning. Spencer is in a 5 gallon heated and filtered tank. Upon research and water testing I concluded my attempts to pre-cycle the tank had failed. He is in the tank alone. 
Spencer a few days ago:








Spencer yesterday morning:








Spencer this morning:








Water parameters at last checks
Ammonia:~0.25 ppm
Nitrite: ~0ppm
Nitrate: ~0ppm
pH: 7.8

His water parameters have been the same as above relatively for about a week and I have been adding prime every other day (about 1.5 dose) and I was adding Stability (stopped when he got sick, it wasn't changing parameters anyways)

Yesterday I conducted about a 30% water change the day before (before he was sick) a 15%

My heater is preset to 78 but I do not trust the thermometer in my tank at this point (its one that comes with a kit) I ordered aquarium salt and a better heater a few minutes ago. 

From what I can tell he is in shock, I think from the temp, possibly the water, but I am open to others opinions on any problems that could be leading to his problem, and any other suggestions as to what sickness he has(I think he has shock).

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry you're having issues. Please fill out this form so we will have the most important information in easy-reference form and in the same place. Thank you.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 5 gallons
Does it have a filter? yes, hang on the back
Does it have a heater? yes tetra preset filter for 2-10 gallons, 50 watt
What temperature is your tank? Should be 78 (I have become untrusting of my thermometer and ordered a new one)
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? no

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Omega One Betta Buffet pellets
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried? not yet
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? usually 2x a day ~3 pellets

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? so far every other to every 3rd day about 20% 
What percentage of water did you change? ~20%
What is the source of your water? well water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vaccum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? I have been using seachem prime, also had been adding seachem stability

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: ~0.25 ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
pH:7.8
Hardness (GH): Do not have test kit but I know its pretty hard
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? yesterday morning ~36hrs ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Fin clamping has become more extreme
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? very lethargic, resting at top of tank (family has said they have seen him resting at bottom), 
Is your Betta still eating? very little I have gave him 1 pellet yesterday morning and he only ate 1 or 2 pellets today
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Not yet, I have ordered Aqarium salts
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? I have only had him a week
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 week
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? no he seemed very healthy and flared at other fish at purchase date


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sorry you're having issues. Please fill out this form so we will have the most important information in easy-reference form and in the same place. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have replied with the questionnaire filled out.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Heya! This seems like some ammonia poisoning. Have you noticed any red/black streaks on his fin or gills? Is he breathing rapidly


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Heya! This seems like some ammonia poisoning. Have you noticed any red/black streaks on his fin or gills? Is he breathing rapidly


When I bought him his gills were completely black, I thought maybe they were just naturally black. I havent noticed any streaks on his fins. He has been breathing fairly heavy at some points. Last night I added 10 drops of prime and I am about to do a 40% water change. I have been keeping my room dark, for the most part he is just sitting at the top of the water between the filter and the back of the tank. If it is ammonia poisoning, besides water changes how can I help him get better quicker. This morning I noticed this in my tank, I believe his fins are clamped so bad some were pinched off . Please help. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Water changes are his friend (although there are some meds that require no changes) and Prime should be added at a ratio of 2 drops per gallon, in water not directly to the tank.

I personally wouldn't use the salts, they're hard on fish.

Also, he could benefit from Indian almond leaf or plain decaffeinated rooibos tea. Make his tank water fairly dark,-- these are anti bacterial, anti fungal and the darkness will ease his stress.

Is that decor definitely fish safe? Do you have a lot of silk plants that he can find shade in and hide in?

These may help;
*CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial 









Oldfishlady water change recommendations


Lots of different ways to successfully keep this species- Based on the experiments I have conducted over the years-I have found that water quality can be maintained by these water change schedules. This is based on feeding quality foods and not overfeeding-since most water quality...




www.bettafish.com





*


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! Water changes are his friend (although there are some meds that require no changes) and Prime should be added at a ratio of 2 drops per gallon, in water not directly to the tank.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use the salts, they're hard on fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I did a 40% water change about 3 hours ago and just added an organic caffeine free rooibos tea bag. I did not buy the décor at the fish store, so I just removed the 3 Christmas decorations as they are the most questionable. I only have two small artificial plants in there right now and a betta hammock but I plan to get some silk plants in a few days. For hiding I have 2 hides one is seen in the first image on my first post. He has not used any of those much, he liked to sleep on the heater before I moved it lower, and since he got sick and I moved the heater he has tended to hide behind the filter. I really appreciate the help, I did not know about the rooibos only IAL which I would not be able to get for a few days. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You're so very welcome!

Also, I meant to mention that a clean kitchen thermometer can be used, and is likely more accurate


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> You're so very welcome!
> 
> Also, I meant to mention that a clean kitchen thermometer can be used, and is likely more accurate


Okay thank you! I ordered a digital thermometer for his tank but it will not be arriving until Tuesday.


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

I just tested the water and realized it may be possible I have not been testing correctly. I think it is possible I have not been waiting for the color to develop fully perhaps causing my to falsely believe the ammonia was at a "safe" level. This image is from the ammonia test I just did, I am having trouble reading it because the green appears so bright, any help would be appreciated, I know I messed up but I am trying as hard as I can to fix my mistakes.








I have a feeling this is going to require I do another large water change tonight?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep, definitely appears to be ammonia poisoning. As Mbpoppy said, IAL and Prime will be your best friend, as well as daily 15% water changes and 2x weekly 30% water changes. . (make sure to siphon)! To make it easier you can do water changes with airline tubing or a turkey baster. How are his symptoms?


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Yep, definitely appears to be ammonia poisoning. As Mbpoppy said, IAL and Prime will be your best friend, as well as daily 15% water changes and 2x weekly 30% water changes. . (make sure to siphon)! To make it easier you can do water changes with airline tubing or a turkey baster. How are his symptoms?


At this point his symptoms are very severe. He still has severely clamped fins (to the point I believe parts have pinched off) he has been lying at the bottom of the tank ever since his water change this morning, I do not know if that because that is where he feels comfortable or if he is physically unable to reach the top of the tank. I honestly did not expect him to make it through the night last night. I am doing all I can right now to help him. I did a 40% water change earlier today and seeped a bag of organic caffeine free rooibos tea in his water, his water now has a strong yellow tint. I am considering doing another large water change tonight as the image above was well after the water change this morning. I ordered aquarium salts but have read a lot of mixed reviews on them so I do not know if I will be using them or not.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I would do another big water change tonight. The ammonia is high but also if the decor wasn’t fish safe and was seeping something into the water you want it all out.


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

I just did another water change of about 60%. I took out all decorations (I did not buy any at the pet store). All that is left is 3 moss balls and his betta hammock. Not wanting him to be completely open I added a old pineapple decoration of my mom's I have heard bad things about them but it was my only option. I feel horrible. He looks really bad but he is still breathing. It makes me so sad  seeing him so sick. I am somewhat worried about the substrate. I got him black gravel but I did not realized it was painted. It was the brand glowfish (I know their horrible). What is the likely hood the gravel is causing any damage?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

kbeth said:


> I just did another water change of about 60%. I took out all decorations (I did not buy any at the pet store). All that is left is 3 moss balls and his betta hammock. Not wanting him to be completely open I added a old pineapple decoration of my mom's I have heard bad things about them but it was my only option. I feel horrible. He looks really bad but he is still breathing. It makes me so sad  seeing him so sick. I am somewhat worried about the substrate. I got him black gravel but I did not realized it was painted. It was the brand glowfish (I know their horrible). What is the likely hood the gravel is causing any damage?


I don't think the gravel would be the problem.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please post a clear picture out of the shadows so we can see his colors. Very hard to tell what's wrong with the current one.

If he has Ammonia issues, up the oxygenation of the tank. Turn the filter up or add some sort of other aeration. When there is high Ammonia there is less oxygen in the water. That is why one symptom is gasping for breath. I recommend anyone with a sick fish of any kind try to up the oxygen concentration; especially if the cause is parameters.

His symptoms are indicators of several types of poisoning: Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, leaching, etc. If it's some sort of parameter poisoning then once you started doing water changes you should have seen _some_ improvement. I tend to believe as does @BettaloverSara it could be decor leaching into the water. Remove all decor from the tank and wash/rinse in treated water. This includes the Marimo.

Large water changes are not suggested when fish are compromised; especially if it could be some sort of parameter poisoning. I would suggest several 25% water changes at least three hours apart. Otherwise, the rapid change can further "shock" fish. While it may not be the gravel itself, there could be issues _in_ the gravel. Shove the plastic end into the gravel and vacuum that spot until the gravel runs clear or until only about a gallon is siphoned. Wait a few hours and try again.

There are antibiotics but I'm not sure which ones would apply to fight an infection. You can use IAL or plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Make a strong brew out of either and pour into tank until it looks like the photo below. I like to make extra and store in the refrigerator. Refresh after each change. You can float the used tea bag or leaf in the tank as they can still have tannins and help keep the levels even.

Best of luck.


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Please post a clear picture out of the shadows so we can see his colors. Very hard to tell what's wrong with the current one.
> 
> If he has Ammonia issues, up the oxygenation of the tank. Turn the filter up or add some sort of other aeration. When there is high Ammonia there is less oxygen in the water. That is why one symptom is gasping for breath. I recommend anyone with a sick fish of any kind try to up the oxygen concentration; especially if the cause is parameters.
> 
> ...


I removed all decor and rinsed the moss balls earlier, if it is the decor leaching I had rinsed them before putting them in the tank, and therefore I probably cannot put them back in. I would like to have some wood hardscape but with all the money I put in set up, water test kit, and for things to help treat him I do not have enough to go buy some from the pet store, is there any way I could DIY some wood for a tank, I know it would need to be hardwood. If not is there any cheap decor you could suggest. Also if it is ammonia poisonig, I was able to find a family member who had an established and was able to give me their (hopefully) seeded filter.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

kbeth said:


> I removed all decor and rinsed the moss balls earlier, if it is the decor leaching I had rinsed them before putting them in the tank, and therefore I probably cannot put them back in. I would like to have some wood hardscape but with all the money I put in set up, water test kit, and for things to help treat him I do not have enough to go buy some from the pet store, is there any way I could DIY some wood for a tank, I know it would need to be hardwood. If not is there any cheap decor you could suggest. Also if it is ammonia poisonig, I was able to find a family member who had an established and was able to give me their (hopefully) seeded filter.


Fake plants from walmart and potted plants (make sure to plug the hole or they can get stuck) are my go-to options! If there is no improvement by morning after the water changes, IAL, extra oxygen, and prime I might suggest a methylene blue bath as it is a good medication to help with nitrite poisoning.


----------



## kbeth (Dec 20, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Fake plants from walmart and potted plants (make sure to plug the hole or they can get stuck) are my go-to options! If there is no improvement by morning after the water changes, IAL, extra oxygen, and prime I might suggest a methylene blue bath as it is a good medication to help with nitrite poisoning.


Thank you to everyone who helped me, unfortunately Spencer passed away last night. I have new questions about my tank but I am going to create a new discussion for it.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

RIP baby!!


----------

